# Expensive text messages



## gabsdot (11 Sep 2009)

I've received a couple of texts over the past few days with quiz questions.  They're costing me E1.65 each. 
They come from 57052
How can I get them to stop.


----------



## woodbine (11 Sep 2009)

text "stop" back to the number.


----------



## Arabella (14 Sep 2009)

I have received about four from this number in the last month. I did not reply. Was I charged for these unwanted texts? I've never subscribed to any of these numbers. Do they pick numbers at random? If so, and you as the recipient have to pay, surely this is illegal.


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Sep 2009)

Are you sure you haven't unwittingly subscribed?  For instance, have you entered any competitions via text message recently?  I have noticed on some competitions that you are signing up to a subscription - but this information is given in very small print.

Unfortunately, you probably have been charged for the messages you have received.  Text STOP to the number immediately to avoid any more messages coming through.


----------



## allthedoyles (15 Sep 2009)

The messages are from [broken link removed]  and their phone number is 01 4888999.

You obviously entered a competition thinking it was free. ( which it was ) , but they nabbed you and have subscribed you for future competitions .

As above - text STOP to 57052


----------



## Lorz (16 Sep 2009)

There are a couple of scams in operation.  One is where your phone operator asks if you want a free subscription to something like lotto no's, soccer updates, horoscope BUT it's only free for the first month and you have to cancel after that.  Another scam, which a previous poster has mentioned is where you can enter a competition for free but it automatically signs you up for a subscription service.  I personally think it should be made illegal.  We have  a very large tv in our living room and I always look for the small text about these free comps (ie win a car, etc) and the text is tiny - even on a 50" tv when I'm looking out for it.  Check out [broken link removed] for details of legislation governing this "service"

Text STOP to the number that is sending the texts.


----------



## MaryBe (16 Sep 2009)

What is to stop anyone from entering someone else's mobile number for these competitions.  There is no follow-up with the owner to certify that it is a valid entry!! So keep your numbers safe!!!


----------



## Arabella (3 Oct 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> Are you sure you haven't unwittingly subscribed? For instance, have you entered any competitions via text message recently? I have noticed on some competitions that you are signing up to a subscription - but this information is given in very small print.
> 
> Unfortunately, you probably have been charged for the messages you have received. Text STOP to the number immediately to avoid any more messages coming through.


Thanks Celtwytch. No more texts since taking your advice.


----------

